# Solid Kayak Trailer



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

As some of you may know I have my double jet ski trailer for sale, so that I can purchase a narrower trailer to fit in the garage with a vehicle. I have been doing some research and was thinking about the Magneta trailers. I read some reviews yesterday and kind of questioned my decision. I have not really been able to find any kayak trailer dealers around Columbus Ohio. I did go look at one today in Buckyrus that a guy has on Craigslist and says he can make me a trailer like I need. I need a trailer where I can atleast fit two kayaks flat on the bottom bars, but the top bars I can fit two kayaks either flat or on their sides. My longest kayak is 12' so I do not really need a big trailer, but I want a solid trailer. I also do not need a trailer that folds up. I would rather have one that does not fold, because I will store the kayaks on the trailer in the garage. Does anyone know of a dealer in the area that has trailers that I can look at and see how they are really built. The one tonight seemed to be made so so and he wanted 1100 to build the trailer I needed.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Did you talk with Columbus Kayak. They get there's from someone in Ohio and I think there was pamhlets at the shop.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have not, but I will try to call them this week and ask about it. I just can't find a trailer that is really built the way I want one. I've just about convinced myself to buy a harbor freight trailer and modify it. I mean a trailer for 300 or so dollars leaves me with a lot of money to do plenty of modifications. I just wish I could weld.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

I just read on the Harbor Freight trailer it says do not exceed speeds over 45 mph. Back to the drawing board for sure. I need something I can pull faster than that. I will surely be looking at Columbus Kayak now.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

optaylor823 said:


> I just read on the Harbor Freight trailer it says do not exceed speeds over 45 mph. Back to the drawing board for sure. I need something I can pull faster than that. I will surely be looking at Columbus Kayak now.


I have the following Harbor Freight trailer (40 in. x 49 in. Utility Trailer) and have driven it everywhere with speeds up to 70 mph. I drove it to the Upper Peninsula in MI last summer as well hauling my yak. The trailer works great and with a little DIY, and bolting on a longer tongue you are good to go. No welding required.


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

optaylor823 said:


> I just read on the Harbor Freight trailer it says do not exceed speeds over 45 mph. Back to the drawing board for sure. I need something I can pull faster than that. I will surely be looking at Columbus Kayak now.


I believe the smaller diameter wheels was 45 mph but the larger diameter tire trailer doesn't have that restriction. I have 3 yaks and been looking at doing the same. Seen one at cowan lake last year that a guy modified and it was perfect.


----------

